# NaNoWriMo



## dharmabean (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyone participate in Nano?

8 Days until this years start.

Feel free to Add me if you are: RebelRegan


----------



## HeyJude5683 (Oct 24, 2012)

I am!

And it is awesome to meet someone else that even knows it exists. Lol

I will add you when I get a chance. I've had a few names on NaNo, so I can't remember what it is off top of my head to tell you now.

Curious, do you know what you're writing about yet?


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes ... Yes I do. I'm cheating, if that's even possible. I have a compilation of a few blog entries that started to form a really cool story. I'd like to develop it more. Let me know if you're interested, I'll shoot you the link to the short stories. 

They're not BBW/Weight related though.


----------



## HeyJude5683 (Oct 26, 2012)

Sure, that'd be cool.

And it's all good, the only instance of anything "FA"-related is that I made the heroine a bit thicker then her predecessors. (A James Bond girl.)


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 26, 2012)

One is deaf. 
One has a heart condition/transplant.


----------



## Rojodi (Oct 27, 2012)

I am, at least, I will attempt to write a Novel-in-shorts.

From *The Beginning Writers Answer Book *edited by Jane Friedman

A novel-in-stories is a book-length collection of short stories that are interconnected. (One of the very first examples of this genre is The Canterbury Tales; a more recent example is The Girls Guide to Hunting and Fishing, by Melissa Bank.) A novel-in-stories overcomes two key challenges for writers: the challenge of writing a novel-length work, and the challenge of publishing a book-length work of unrelated short stories. (Few publishers are willing to publish a short-story collection from an unknown writer.) So, the novel-in-stories helps you sell a story collection like you would a novelas long as the interconnected nature of the stories is strong and acts as a compelling hook. Another advantage to novels-in-stories is that they afford you the opportunity to publish pieces of your novel in a variety of literary magazines, which might attract the attention of an editor or agent. (Editors and agents often troll literary publications looking for new talent to publish or represent.)


----------



## Rojodi (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh yeah, forgot TheRojodi


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 28, 2012)

I added you Ro.


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 1, 2012)

4980! I started a little early, woke up around 11 after migraine meds knocked me out. Stayed up for 3 hours, then wrote more after work.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Nov 6, 2012)

I have been doing this, my story already broke 20 000 words and it's just the sixth day. I'm animeangel1983 there and I hang out in the Fantasy forum a lot.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 6, 2012)

COngrat! Mine's only at : 1979 words.


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm now at 13,898. I have much work ahead.


----------



## Britt Reid (Nov 7, 2012)

A bit of clarification for those wondering what "NANO" is.

Its shorthand for NAtional NOvel Writing Month, celebrated each November by professional and amatuer writers. The official website is *here*.


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 8, 2012)

I hit 20K total words today. Exactly, on the dot!!!


----------

